# Best Macaroni & Cheese Recipe



## osucook (Oct 6, 2004)

I know that everyone has their favorite macaroni and cheese recipe and I want to know it!

What is your special secret ingredient? 

Is yours baked or stove cooked?

What combination of cheeses do you use?

Do you add anything extra to boost flavor and make it more filling? Like meat? Or vegetables?

Honestly, I have tried out many different variations and I have not found one particularly satisfying, yet so please share!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 7, 2004)

I use equal amounts of three types of cheese:  Asiago, white Cheddar, and Provolone.  And shiitake mushroom caps, when available.  Hot red-pepper sauce is ideal for boosting the zestiness of the sauce. I bake my Mac & Cheese in a lasagna pan – and the aroma, when the dish is pulled from the oven, is marvelously earthy & seductive!


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2004)

OK, mine is fusilli noodles with old cheddar and velveeta cheeses. I bake it in the oven after making the cheese sauce on the stove first. I serve with Franks Hot Sauce on the side.


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2004)

love mine with ham. baked with cheddar mozzerella and american cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> I use equal amounts of three types of cheese:  Asiago, white Cheddar, and Provolone.  And shiitake mushroom caps, when available.  Hot red-pepper sauce is ideal for boosting the zestiness of the sauce. I bake my Mac & Cheese in a lasagna pan – and the aroma, when the dish is pulled from the oven, is marvelously earthy & seductive!



man, konditor, this sounds so good. i love shiitakes; never thought of putting them in mac and cheese. if you like em as much as me and want them around a lot, go to a costco and buy the big tub of dried shiitakes, i think it's around 10 bucks, but you get a ton of them. all you have to do to rehydrate them is put them in a sealed tupperware container full of water for a few hours, every once in a while burping the tupperware and topping off the water. they have an even more intense shiitake taste beacuse they were dried.

middie, i like ham in my mac and cheese too. the last time i made it i added chorizo, a pinch of crushed red pepper, and a chopped jalapeno. came out really good.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it spicy containing 
tobasco sauce
American cheese 
Monterey Jack cheese 
Fontina cheese 
cheddar cheese (sharp) 
Parmesan cheese

add with corn and tuna


----------



## luvs (Oct 14, 2004)

i make a basic but excellent one:
a thick roux-based white sauce (1 c. to 1 c. for the roux, then milk till it looks right, lots of black pepper, 1 pkg. that cobalt 'seriously sharp' hunter's cheese and another of a sharp yellow cheddar for color, a little dry mustard, a 1/2 pint of heavy cream, salt, a LITTLE splash of worcestershire, and a small box of slightly undercooked macaroni. i add tons- as much as the pasta will hold- of the cheese sauce and freeze the rest for nachos or fries or baked potatoes. i bake mine till it's nice and brown and crispy around the edges in a 13x9 dish at 350, usually for an hour to an hour and 15 minutes. this makes a lot; i send my Mom off to work with a big container of it for half the week sometimes before we freeze it.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Boil up a cup of elbow macaroni
Drain, place in bowl with 2 tbs butter, mix up.
Place 3 slices American Cheese on  top of the macaroni.
Place in microwave, micro till melted.
Take out, mix up. Add cayenne pepper.
Add more butter, and mix up, consume.


----------



## osucook (Oct 19, 2004)

*nice recipes*

Thanks for all the contributions.  I love all the combinations of cheeses.  I can't wait to start experimenting.  Mac and CHeese is such an easy staple especially in college.

I even saw Paula Deen (foodtv) make hers with sour cream, how interesting!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 19, 2004)

I boil the elbow macaroni on the stove top.
then when macaroni is done I drain off all water.
I put drained macaroni into a baking pan with a little milk.
And then I sprinkle top of macaroni with grated colby cheese
and put pan in a 350 degree oven for 30 to 45 minutes
to melt cheese.  When cheese has completely melted 
through I then take the pan out of the oven and stir to 
evenly mix cheese.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate to say it, but the best macaroni and cheese I have ever made, or my mom has ever made is with Velveeta cheese, and it's easy!!  Below is the recipe.

1/2 lb Velveeta cut up
1/4 cup milk
1 cup (3 1/2 oz) elbow macaroni, cooked and drained
salt and pepper to taste

Stir Velveeta and milk in med saucepan on low heat until smooth.  Stir in macaroni, salt and pepper to taste.  Spoon into 1-qt casserole and back at 350° for 20 min.

Note: if you want to give each person (makes 4) their own little casserole, substitute 4 (10oz) baking dishes for the 1-qt.  Also, if you want to add some crunch to the top of your mac-n-cheese, top with crushed herb-flavored stuffing mix and leave in 10 min longer.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 20, 2004)

This is one of my favorite mac & cheese because I only have one oven & it helps when I have a lot to cook.

Crock Pot Mac & Cheese

1(8oz)box macaroni
1 stick butter or margarine
2 1/2C sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 1/2C. milk
1 large can evaporated milk
salt & pepper to taste
2 eggs, beaten

Cook & drain macaroni. Put in crock pot; add butter & 2 cups cheese, stir. Combine milk, beaten eggs, evaporated milk, salt & pepper. Pour into crock pot & stir. Top with 1/2 cup cheese & cover. Cook 3 hours on low setting.


----------



## htc (Nov 24, 2004)

A friend of mine who cooks really good soul food taught me this one: elbow mac, shredded cheddar cheese, cambells cheese soup, velveeta and milk.  Cook the mac, add all the cheeses, put in a casserole dish, top with cheddar cheese and bake for about 40 minutes...it's WONDERFUL!!!!

 8) -adding this cuz my 7 yr old is next to me and asking I use this guy... 8)


----------

